# WTB Audison ACB-1 Class A Module.



## Jamie Armstrong (Aug 16, 2010)

I know this post should be in the classified but I do not have the post count to put it there. I am looking for an Audison ACB-1 Class A module to run my VRX4.300 in class a mode.

Does anybody have one to part with?

Heath


----------

